# Ok, I bought this smoker -> Sapo= Baby Sitter :)



## surfinsapo (Aug 10, 2007)

*Fresh, out of the package*
Cookin Video





































































Cookin Video


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 10, 2007)

No you shouldn't have bought it.  Box it back up and send it to me.  

Here is my address:

Cliff H.
General Delivery
USA


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 10, 2007)

JamesB said:
			
		

> Good look'n eats...
> 
> As far as the smoker... If your happy, then you made the right choice.
> 
> James.



I agree with this. As long as you are happy that is all that matters.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 10, 2007)

Just goes to show it's not the smoker that makes good BBQ, it's the cook!!!  Very nice job!!!  

BTW, NO you shouldn't have bought it, you should have bought a Primo from me!!!   [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 10, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Just goes to show it's not the smoker that makes good BBQ, it's the cook!!!  Very nice job!!!
> 
> BTW, NO you shouldn't have bought it, you should have bought a Primo from me!!!   [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


I think you should send me a big jar of your wolfe rub for advertising and not telling people that your product gives people stomach aches. I like the way it tastes, but I can't stop going to the restroom after using it? Am I putting it on too thick? It's ok, I found a fix.. What I do is crush up a few Imodium AD tablets and coat the meat with it at the same time.....If yall believe me then I will dirrect you to my realitor JB and he will sell ya some prime swampland for cheap....WOLFE RUB DOES ROCK! Now send me some or I'm going to start a mudslinging campaign!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 10, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG YOU SCARED THE CHIT OUT OF ME!!!!  I was gonna say it's the Stainless Steel Smoker that gave you the squirts and that a ceramic cooker would solve the problem!!!


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice smoker Sapo, great video too!! Only downside i see is cleaning that bad boy..... Did it come with a cover? 8)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 10, 2007)

If you are happy with it then that's all that matter, Sapo!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 10, 2007)

See my email SS. He does live near the coast & salt spray will destroy carbon steel very quickly. I say good choice SS


----------



## wittdog (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice Pit. If you are in need of a cover for it..HD or Lowes..get the Big cover for the big gassers..and a cover for a bullet...cut a whole in the big cover where the stack is...place cover on then place the bullet cover over the stack...little bit of like colored duck tape and you got yourself a genuine redneck cover


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 10, 2007)

As long as your happy with it Sapo.
Great lookin' eats dude


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 10, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nice Pit. If you are in need of a cover for it..HD or Lowes..get the Big cover for the big gassers..and a cover for a bullet...cut a whole in the big cover where the stack is...place cover on then place the bullet cover over the stack...little bit of like colored duck tape and you got yourself a genuine redneck cover


 I'll do that Wittdog. I want to let it get weathered to see how it holds up to Coastal conditions first. Thanks for the advice..   Do you sell pickles or something?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 10, 2007)

If you never showed them what you cooked on, they would never know!


----------



## Big Ron1 (Aug 11, 2007)

Mouth watering.  I bet your neighbors were jealous with that aroma.  Nice pit, just in time for tailgating season.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 11, 2007)

Big Ron said:
			
		

> Mouth watering.  I bet your neighbors were jealous with that aroma.  Nice pit, just in time for tailgating season.


 Yep, you're right Big Ron. Two guys  can lift it in my pick-up easily... How about a Padre Island Beach Party? Everyone is invited!!!!! We can make fresh!!! out of da Gulf, Blackend Redfish!!!    I better stop..I'm gettin hungry again....


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 11, 2007)

GlennR said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have one written down, but I bet I could make that if tempted...


----------

